# Sharpshooter 2nd from Simple shot



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok any of you guys who dont keep a eye on Simple Shot's clearence page really could be missing some great buys. Picked up a polymer Sharpshooter factory second for 10 bucks with free shipping. For those of you who don't know the Sharpshooter is a design by Dayhiker.http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13789-the-sharpshooter/?hl=sharpshooter

It's a great pocketable shooter for both tubes and Flatbands. Why was it a second? Because it was sand rolled to give it some grip and it didn't measure up to Simple Shot's high standards....It's fine with me after a few weeks in my back pocket no slingshot is pretty anymore. This is a great slingshot at a great price from a great company, what more can you ask for..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright Scott!!! Hope you have a lot of fun with it, my friend. I have one of those black poly ones, too. If nothing else, It'll last you a long time. Hope you and your girl are okay. Shoulda bought her one, too. LOL. Great to hear from ya, bud! :cookie:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pick up Scott!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I picked up 2 when I stopped by his shop a few weeks back I put lintex on mine and love it.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

I can't wait for my 3 to arrive, it's just to bad shipping wasn't free to Canada. But it's cool!


----------

